# Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig



## Uschi+Achim (11. Oktober 2004)

Gestern haben wir ein neues, einfaches aber vorzügliches Forellenrezept ausprobiert:

*Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig*

Zutaten:
4 ausgenommene Forellen à 350 g
3 EL Zitronensaft
Salz
Pfeffer
ca. 100 g Mehl
100 g Butter
1 EL Olivenöl
1 Tasse dunkles Bier, oder dunkles Hefeweizen
1 Zitrone, geviertelt

Zubereitung:
Von den Forellen den Kopf und Schwanz abschneiden, dann schuppen, waschen und trocknen.
Mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und ca. 15 Minuten stehenlassen. 
Die Forellen anschließend innen und außen pfeffern und salzen, im Mehl und anschließend im Bier wenden. Diesen Vorgang ca. 3 mal wiederholen, bis ein schöner Teigmantel entsteht.
Danach die Forellen in heißer Butter und etwas Olivenöl von jeder Seite ca. 9 Minuten goldbraun braten. 
Anschließend mit einer viertel Zitrone und Kartoffelsalat servieren.

*Schmeckt super lecker und die Panade ist herrlich knusprig...können wir euch nur empfehlen!*

Bilder von diesem Gericht und eine kleine Auswahl weiterer Rezepte mit eigenen Fotos gibt es hier im Bord: Das Bilderbuchgericht

Oder mehr Fischrezepte auf Uschis Angelseiten 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Nachkochen

Uschi + Achim


----------



## Lotte (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig*

moin-moin,


sieht sehr lecker aus!!! aber sagt mal: esst ihr beiden auch noch was anderes außer fisch??? oder habt ihr die bilderserien schon vor einiger zeit gemacht???


----------



## Uschi+Achim (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig*

Hallo Lotte,

natürlich essen wir auch etwas anderes als Fisch. Aber da wir sehr oft angeln gehen  verwenden wir die Fische, die wir fangen, selbstverständlich auch. Außerdem schmeckt nicht nur der gleiche Fisch auf andere Art zubereitet wieder anders, auch jeder andere Fisch hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.
Heute abend gibt es keinen Fisch! Heute gibt es Rosenkohleintopf.

Gruß

Uschi


----------



## sbiro (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig*

Klingt ja lecker, aber ist es nicht vieleicht praktischer einen Bierteig zum ausbacken anzurühren? Dann muss man den Fisch nur einmal eintunken und dann ab in die Butter. Mit eurer Methode muss man den Fisch ja paar mal durch Mehl und Bier ziehen.


----------



## Lotte (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig*



			
				sbiro schrieb:
			
		

> Mit eurer Methode muss man den Fisch ja paar mal durch Mehl und Bier ziehen.


wobei das bier das problem sein wird!!! die reste werden in meiner küche sehr schnell "verarbeitet" #g !!!


----------

